# Frostwire ne télécharge rien !



## vampire1976 (31 Décembre 2005)

J'ai bien installé frostwire, mais dès que je clique sur n'importe quel téléchargement il me télécharge rien ... Alors que je suis bien connecté ...


----------



## Anabys (1 Janvier 2006)

C'est trop vague. Que te dit FrostWire ? En attente de données, besoin d'autres sources, etc ?


----------



## vampire1976 (21 Janvier 2006)

il me dit rien, en bas il m'affiche aucune connexion... quand j'écris dans recherche il m'affiche aucune possibilité de valider ma recherche je vais faire une image ^^


----------



## jojoleretour (21 Janvier 2006)

as tu actiiver ton pare feu?

Remarque mais  utiliser Frostwire n'est pas illégale en soi mais c'est son utilisation qui en est faite, oui, alors attention


----------



## Anabys (22 Janvier 2006)

Essaye de le désinstaller et réinstaller, en n'oubliant pas de virer les prefs et ce qui se trouve dans application support.


----------



## Hippocampe (13 Février 2006)

Bonsoir,

Je remonte le sujet parce que dans un de tes posts, tu as écrit : 



			
				Anabys a dit:
			
		

> C'est trop vague. Que te dit FrostWire ? En attente de données, besoin d'autres sources, etc ?



Que veut dire "besoin d'autres sources" ?? :rose:


----------



## Anabys (13 Février 2006)

Le P2P ce sont des échanges. Si tu télécharges (download) un fichier, c'est forcément que quelqu'un qui est connecté au réseau et qui possède ce fichier est en train de te l'envoyer (upload). Cette personne est une source. 

Imagine que tu lances une recherche sur un fichier rare. Le résultat de la recherche t'indique que le fichier a 3 sources. Tu commences le téléchargement, tout se passe bien. Puis, par pure coïncidence, les 3 personnes qui constituent les 3 sources se déconnectent (ferment le logiciel, éteignent l'ordi, etc) presque en même temps. Il n'y a plus de source. Plus personne ne peut t'envoyer ce fichier.

Dans ce cas, Lime/FrostWire indique qu'il a "Besoin d'autres sources..."


----------



## Hippocampe (14 Février 2006)

ok merci, j'imaginais bien que c'était un truc comme ça. 
Mais j'ai eu un doute, parce que j'ai fait une recherche, qui m'a sorti 300 fois le même morceau. Jusque là OK. J'en ai choisi un -> besoin d'autres sources. J'ai effacé. Puis j'en ai choisi encore un autre, idem. Encore un, etc... et ça une bonne vingtaine de fois, sans que rien ne down jamais.
Donc je suis restée un peu perplexe... valà valà.


----------

